# Can Beardies Eat Savoy Cabbage ??



## AndrewR (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi 

My beardie loves spring greens as a supplement to his live food but I have run out today but have a fresh savoy cabbage in the fridge .... will he be ok with this ? I know some greens are not recommended but I cant find savoy cabbage on the food chart at the top of this forum


----------



## lil_noodle (Jul 4, 2007)

thats what i give mine, they are fine


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

savoy will be fine as a treat but not as a staple : victory:


----------

